# Fantail and Black Moor



## *Mrs.Chris* (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello-
I have a 30 gallon tank and I have 2 goldfish in it.. A fantail and a black moor. I got my fantail the very end of July, like the 30th, and she is about 2 inches plus the fins.. I got a black moor today who is about half the size of her body, fins included.. Just a little guy.. 
My question is, Coral, my fantail is chasing the little guy all over the tank.. Is she being territorial, or are they just getting used to eachother? Since she is so much bigger, I want to make sure she doesnt hurt the little one.

Thanks for the advise!


----------



## jchutch (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Mrs. Chris,

IMO I think the fantail is being territiorial thinking she owns the tank. 

Here is a way to confuse your fantail and get her to calm down and live peacefully with the blackmoor. 

Take both fish out of the tank. Then either re-arrange the decor in the tank and/or add some new decor / plants. Then put them both back in the tank together. This will solve the territory issue with them both. 

Good Luck and keep us posted.
John


----------



## *Mrs.Chris* (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks! She seems to have forgotten about him now.. She followed him around for like 4 hours, and now seems to be fine.. If she starts it up again, I will go ahead and rearrange it.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I wouldn't bother rearranging everything as that's overkill. If you have not other fish in this tank you could add 1 more Black Moor to help ease the tension. In my experience traditional Fantails seem to be more individual in their behavior, while Black Moors, Butterflies, Bubble Eyes, and Orandas tend to like the company of their own.


----------



## *Mrs.Chris* (Aug 23, 2009)

Can I even have another goldfish in a 30 gallon? I got chewed out by a lot of people for even thinking about putting more than 2 goldfish in a 30 gallon.

I do not have the money to upgrade to a bigger tank for a while, so I dont have the option to get a bigger tank. 

She had quit chasing him around for a day or 2, and now she is at it again.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

*Mrs.Chris* said:


> Can I even have another goldfish in a 30 gallon? I got chewed out by a lot of people for even thinking about putting more than 2 goldfish in a 30 gallon.
> 
> I do not have the money to upgrade to a bigger tank for a while, so I dont have the option to get a bigger tank.
> 
> She had quit chasing him around for a day or 2, and now she is at it again.


3 Fancies in a 30 gallon tank is fine if all you have in the tank are those 3 fancies and possibly a small pleco. I have 6 goldfish in my 55 gallon and they seem happy. Just make sure to stay away from comets, commons, and koi.


----------



## *Mrs.Chris* (Aug 23, 2009)

Right now all I have in the tank is the 2 fancies, and 2 snails. Mystery Snails to be exact.. Is it healthy to add another fancy just days after I added the black moor? I have read you cant introduce to many fish at once, and since goldfish have a large bioload?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

*Mrs.Chris* said:


> Right now all I have in the tank is the 2 fancies, and 2 snails. Mystery Snails to be exact.. Is it healthy to add another fancy just days after I added the black moor? I have read you cant introduce to many fish at once, and since goldfish have a large bioload?


If you're still having aggression problems in a few more days I would add one more Black Moor then.


----------



## *Mrs.Chris* (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks! I will continue to watch them.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

*Mrs.Chris* said:


> Thanks! I will continue to watch them.


No problem.


----------

